

Corabbit - new file sharing and collaboration service (currently in beta) - cavenmitchell
https://corabbit.com

======
cavenmitchell
DB for teams yes, you could say that. the service isn't even a month old yet
but we're hoping to continuously improve and by this spring have something
that could compete with DB or GDrive or whoever else is out there.

------
manveru
KDDIs take on Dropbox?

